# How can I block an entrance off?



## HSLand (Feb 6, 2012)

There's an entrance into my living room that I'd like to block off. I don't think I have the option to put a door up, that's a bit too drastic for this situation. When you walk into my living room, you're met with two edges from other walls in my home. Like, usually when you walk into a doorway you can put your hands out to the side and they'll hit the walls flat. But this entrance has corners sticking out at you, so that complicates things.

The entrance is about 5 feet or so wide and I need to find a way to block this up, but provide a way for me to get inside when I need to. I have a small recording studio in my living room and need to keep my cats out at all times. I actually bought a gate with a little locking swing door a few feet high, but my cats jump over it 

Does anyone have any solutions that aren't as drastic as putting up an entire door with new drywall etc? Even if it's something seemingly ghetto, I'd consider it if it means I'll be able to block up the entrance and enter it whenever I need to.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've got to be missing something. This post makes 0 since since to me.
Want a door, do not not want a door. Make a choise.


----------



## HSLand (Feb 6, 2012)

I just re-read my post 3 times in a row, and I never mentioned that I wanted a door. The topic title is 'how to block an entrance off'. In the post I mentioned that I'd rather not put up a door, and would rather 'block' it off somehow, but still provide a way to get in and out. You know, some kind of homebrew gate/fence or something.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

If you block it, how will you get in or out?

Get rid of the cats.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you want to black an entrance you either want a door or you want to drywall it up permanent, but you don't want either one. I don't get what you are trying to achieve. Maybe moat would keep the cats out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Your post is confusing and a pic or quick floorplan sketch would help. I mention Sweet Home 3D for this because it is free. I am not trying to hype it but it is nice for floorplans.

If I get it, you want ingress/egress for yourself but want to keep your savage beasts out?

I don't do ghetto solutions but seems like some sort of floor to ceiling elastic netting you could stretch across the opening would work. Stuff like they hold containers on UPS and FedEx Planes? They are tacky but what about an accordian folding door you would not have to frame? 

I will warn you, my cats loved any attempts other than real doors at keeping them out of spaces. I swear they smiled and and just laughed at most designed by visitors. The former work study students who worked diligently for me came up with this brilliant barricade to the sleeping loft where the were staying. Spikezilla and Gufus von Dufus defeated the construction in seconds. 

Is this your place or do you have lease and landlord issues?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

So .. you want to close it off, but putting a door is too drastic?

Hmm ... a tapestry and a stapler? :thumbup:


----------

